# purdy vacay pics



## GAMMA RAY (May 16, 2011)

Yeah well it was good while it lasted....


----------



## Backwoods Savage (May 16, 2011)

Isn't it amazing how fast vacation time goes?! Something just doesn't seem right but it does go super fast. Glad you had a good time.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (May 16, 2011)

Looks wonderful, love the new sig pic.   Wasn't the same without you in the can!


----------



## GAMMA RAY (May 16, 2011)

Thanks Kat...glad somebody missed me.....the seegar pic was totally a surprise...did not know the husband was taking it...only chic in the bar smokin one....bartender went Pfft under his breath when I was lightin it...like "ya right like she's really gonna smoke that sucker"....proved that mutha wrong....


----------



## Dix (May 16, 2011)

Looks like a good time, Gamma !!


Short hair rules  ;-)


----------



## begreen (May 17, 2011)

Ooooh that looks so good right about now. Beautiful water. Is that the Caribbean?


----------



## pen (May 17, 2011)

outstanding!

Sorry it's over, glad you are back.

pen


----------



## GAMMA RAY (May 17, 2011)

To answer begreen's question....that is the caribbean
The water in the pics is surrounding Half Moon Cay, an uninhabited private island that is home for stingrays..(you can see them in the water as the tender was taking us over to the island.)...it was also a favorite place for pirates long ago...they say..


----------



## firefighterjake (May 17, 2011)

Love that beautiful blue color of the water . . . just so different from the black-blue color of the ocean up here in Maine . . . and a bit warmer in temp compared to the water up here.


----------



## Delta-T (May 17, 2011)

I dunno, I see no pirates wearing v string bikini.....definitely not the Caribbean, there's pirates everywhere down there, should be able to see at least one in those pics....I'm thinking these are stock photos from picture frames.


----------



## Jags (May 17, 2011)

It was very inconsiderate of somebody to jump into the frame of your last picture also.


(what kind of ceegar? I am a conisewer.)


----------



## GAMMA RAY (May 17, 2011)

Yeah Jagsy....the nerve of that chickie jumpin in front of me camera...like she thinks she is somethin special.....the seegar I believe that night was a Montecristo No 2....(I sampled different ones each night)...they had a seegar menu in the bar and I was very excited to try different ones....that one from what I remember was very good...very good indeed.... %-P I was tired that night but once I fired her up....ya know what I mean....got my second wind....


----------



## webbie (May 17, 2011)

For our extra special 25th anniversary, we spent the big bucks going to Club Meds luxury property in San Salvador (a little east of there).....

It was Feb and a giant weather system parked itself over the east coast - from the bahamas to maine!

It was cold (high of 65 or so) and windy (35 kts!) all week.....could not spend any time on the beach, etc.....to top that off, the seas were so rough that they could not resupply the island, so LP ran out...no hot showers the last two days! 

Since then we try to schedule our vacations right beforehand so that we don't run into that again! I recently met a diving instruction in FLL airport and she works there - told me never to come in Jan or Feb! 

It looks like you had good weather. We have great weather here - for plants. My hope is that it will stop raining by the end of the month and then we can have a glorious and extended summer.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (May 18, 2011)

Half Moon cay can be rented out for the low low price of $75,000 for 10 days...not included are food..drinks and guides....It can accommodate 10 people.....anyone wanna chip in???? 9 people needed..


----------



## thewoodlands (May 18, 2011)

GAMMA RAY said:
			
		

> Yeah well it was good while it lasted....






Gamma Ray it looks like you had a great time, think that boat wOOd fit in the brook!





GIBIR


----------



## Flatbedford (May 19, 2011)

Can't believe there are still bars that you can smoke in. Hasn't been allowed here in NY for years. Sure glad I quit. Smoking is such a hassle now. I think and occasional good cigar would be nice though.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (May 19, 2011)

Flatbed....I was surprised as well about the smoking....there were a limited amount of areas to smoke...we were in the cigar bar....the other bars on the ship did not allow smoking....good thing you quit....don't know how some people afford it....I have cigars once in a while but quit regular cigs 11 years ago..


----------



## Flatbedford (May 19, 2011)

I hear you. The last I saw was, I think, $14.00 in NYC! That is crazy I will admit that I still miss my smokes.


----------



## Beetle-Kill (May 20, 2011)

Great pics. Nice to see someone not wearing a "hoodie" or jacket.


----------



## loon (May 22, 2011)

looks like a hoot Gamma  ;-)  how did ya make out in the casino?  :cheese:

loon


----------



## GAMMA RAY (May 22, 2011)

I'm not a gamblin girl loon.....but I did score a new silver trollbead bracelet.... ;-)  that I did not need....


----------



## loon (May 22, 2011)

good for you Gamma  ;-)   i went with the guys a few weeks ago and lost the mortgage  ;-P


----------

